# Mortises vs Dados?



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding the definition of mortises cuts and dado cuts. Is a dado when a groove is cut out off the wood like a channel from one side to the other? Is a mortise a notch that is cut out in the center of a peace of wood but does not go all the way threw, like a drill bit going only part of the way into the wood? Thanks again.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Is it April 1? If you want a definition you should try wikipedia. Google images will show pics of what you are wanting. I did not understand from your post what you want. GOOGLE is your friend.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

A dado is a channel that receives a shelf. Most of the time they are through - but not all the time.I made these stacked shelves for our kitchen and needed the back edges of the sides exposed with no molding - so the dado cuts are not through. The front of the boards had exposed dados but I was hiding the cuts with molding.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry for the piggy-back post - having trouble adding text after a photo...

A mortise cut is usually a rectangular cut that receives a tongue or tenon. The size of the mortise is defined usually by the thickness and length of the board being attached to into it so you can not see any part of the cut once glued unless you make a "through" mortise. In this case, the tenon can stick out and have an exposed wedge (often called mission style) or the tenon can be even with the surface of the wood with the mortise cut. When flush with the surface, often 1 or 2 cuts are made in the end grain of the tenon and small wedges are driven into the cuts to expand the tenon so it is very tight in the mortise. 

It's a bit confusing, but I hope I didn't make it worse for you.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

BernieL said:


> A dado is a channel that receives a shelf. Most of the time they are through - but not all the time.I made these stacked shelves for our kitchen and needed the back edges of the sides exposed with no molding - so the dado cuts are not through. The front of the boards had exposed dados but I was hiding the cuts with molding.


That is what I was thinking and shelves is what comes to my mind. Thanks


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

BernieL said:


> Sorry for the piggy-back post - having trouble adding text after a photo...
> 
> A mortise cut is usually a rectangular cut that receives a tongue or tenon. The size of the mortise is defined usually by the thickness and length of the board being attached to into it so you can not see any part of the cut once glued unless you make a "through" mortise. In this case, the tenon can stick out and have an exposed wedge (often called mission style) or the tenon can be even with the surface of the wood with the mortise cut. When flush with the surface, often 1 or 2 cuts are made in the end grain of the tenon and small wedges are driven into the cuts to expand the tenon so it is very tight in the mortise.
> 
> It's a bit confusing, but I hope I didn't make it worse for you.


Thanks again. That is what I was thinking but you were able to describe it 110% better.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a great site with descriptions and pictures of joinery terms:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, I'll try*



Anguspapa said:


> I'm having a hard time finding the definition of mortises cuts and dado cuts. Is a dado when a groove is cut out off the wood like a channel from one side to the other? Is a mortise a notch that is cut out in the center of a peace of wood but does not go all the way threw, like a drill bit going only part of the way into the wood? Thanks again.



They are very similar except....
A dado is a shallow groove and usually runs the full width of the work. 

A mortise is much deeper, and is stopped on either end....usually.

A dado accepts a piece of equal thickness to the groove's width.

A mortise accepts a tongue or tenon which is reduced in dimension so as to conceal the mortise...usually.

Dados are used more in cabinetry....usually.

Mortises and tenons are used in finer furniture.

A dado may be used to retain the bottom of a drawer or box or to support a shelf on the sides and or back of a cabinet.

A mortise and tenon is a strong, freestanding joint which needs no other means of support. They can be pinned or wedged to secure them, but are almost always glued.

That's all I got.... :blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

fire65 said:


> Is it April 1? If you want a definition you should try wikipedia. Google images will show pics of what you are wanting. I did not understand from your post what you want. GOOGLE is your friend.


Fire65 - quit being such an ass on every post.

A mortice receives a tenon. A groove runs with the grain. A dado runs across the grain.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Fire65 - quit being such an ass on every post.
> 
> A mortice receives a tenon. A groove runs with the grain. A dado runs across the grain.


Thank you in more then 1 way, I was trying pretty hard to keep my mouth shut! Everyone on this chat line has been very helpful and polite. Thanks again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a quilt rack project*

I used mortise and tenons all over this piece:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Anguspapa said:


> Thank you in more then 1 way, I was trying pretty hard to keep my mouth shut! Everyone on this chat line has been very helpful and polite. Thanks again.


He'll no longer be a member very soon.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I usually don't get involved in the few squabbles but shouldn't we allow some of these folks to post their negative statements? It reminds the rest of us what not to be like.

When I was working the local towns as a local trucker, we always had a few "miserable" customers that treated the drivers like crap. I always looked forward to dealing with those folks because I would get in their face and tell them how much I appreciated their attitude towards us delivery personnel. That always confused them. As I would leave I would thank them for reminding me how miserable folks can be - especially when I'm having my own bad days. It always made me feel like my situation wasn't that bad in comparison. 

Powers that be need to do what they must... I'm just saying!


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

BernieL said:


> I usually don't get involved in the few squabbles but shouldn't we allow some of these folks to post their negative statements? It reminds the rest of us what not to be like.
> 
> When I was working the local towns as a local trucker, we always had a few "miserable" customers that treated the drivers like crap. I always looked forward to dealing with those folks because I would get in their face and tell them how much I appreciated their attitude towards us delivery personnel. That always confused them. As I would leave I would thank them for reminding me how miserable folks can be - especially when I'm having my own bad days. It always made me feel like my situation wasn't that bad in comparison.
> 
> Powers that be need to do what they must... I'm just saying!


I've played all three roles. The guy asking the question he could easily answer himself, the mean responder and the helpful responder. The last role feels best.

But there is another way to respond, and that is with a little humor. I once emailed a junior colleague a question that I should have googled. He introduced me to the site, Let Me Google That For You.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Mortise+dado


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

BernieL said:


> I usually don't get involved in the few squabbles but shouldn't we allow some of these folks to post their negative statements? It reminds the rest of us what not to be like.
> 
> When I was working the local towns as a local trucker, we always had a few "miserable" customers that treated the drivers like crap. I always looked forward to dealing with those folks because I would get in their face and tell them how much I appreciated their attitude towards us delivery personnel. That always confused them. As I would leave I would thank them for reminding me how miserable folks can be - especially when I'm having my own bad days. It always made me feel like my situation wasn't that bad in comparison.
> 
> Powers that be need to do what they must... I'm just saying!


I have never thought of it that way. I have worked customer service all my life, from a gas station (full service at self service price) the Goobers Gas style, United Rentals, Home Depot, and when I'm out in the electrical field it is heavy remodel work with the customer looking over my shoulder. Because of my teachings I'm always trying to keep a smile on my face and saying, yes sir,  yes mam. I am going to have to keep in my mind what you have said, it will make some days a lot easier!


----------

